# Kenpo Wisdom



## RavenDarkfellow (Jan 25, 2005)

Greetings,

I'm opening this in the hopes of gleaning more wisdom straight from Kenpo (preferably), but all martial-arts sayings and rules are welcome!

The idea is that you post a few sayings from Kenpo or MA in general, so that we have a solid list of them to refer to.  Here are a few I know:

Anger clouds the mind.

Deflect a line with a circle, cut a circle with a line.

There should be no second strike.

Waste no movement.

Closest target, closest weapon.

The rule of +1: If there is one punch, there will be two.  If there are two punches, there will be three.  Always be aware of a supportive attack to each primary attack.

Those are all I can think of off the top of my head.  I have a book I'm collecting them in, but it's currently not with me.  Who else can toss some in the mix?


----------



## Maltair (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's one that I've been working on:

Don't shorten some elses rope to make yours appear longer.


----------



## ZKenpo (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is a few I like....

To hear is to doubt, to see is to be decieved, but to feel is to believe.

The best action, meet it. or Meet it to beat it before you eat it! 

The law of the street, it's not who's right it's who's left.


----------



## Doc (Jan 26, 2005)

RavenDarkfellow said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I'm opening this in the hopes of gleaning more wisdom straight from Kenpo (preferably), but all martial-arts sayings and rules are welcome!
> 
> ...


Always double tap.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 26, 2005)

"Compassion from a position of strenght"


Todd


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 26, 2005)

One of the most important ones.

"He who hestitates, meditates in a horizontal position."


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 26, 2005)

Opposite/Reverse Motion: Any motion that can be done has an opposite and a reverse that can be done. 

Jamie Seabrook
http://www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com/


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 26, 2005)

"Circles: there are three things you can do to a circle: reverse the circle, stay on the circle, or cut the circle in half."


----------



## kempo108 (Jan 26, 2005)

heres on for balance - "if you try to keep your balance, you will lose your balance"


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 26, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> One of the most important ones.
> 
> "He who hestitates, meditates in a horizontal position."


Beat me to it...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 26, 2005)

"All is possible!"


----------



## distalero (Jan 26, 2005)

A stitch in time...........................will close that artery.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

"To desire something does not mean to accomplish it.  To perspire for it makes accomplishment a reality." 

(written by the same guy whose quote appears in my signature  )  If you want more Kenpo quotes, I would recommend buying Mr. Parker's book *The Zen of Kenpo*; good stuff.


----------



## ZKenpo (Jan 29, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> "To desire something does not mean to accomplish it. To perspire for it makes accomplishment a reality."
> 
> (written by the same guy whose quote appears in my signature  ) If you want more Kenpo quotes, I would recommend buying Mr. Parker's book *The Zen of Kenpo*; good stuff.


Thats right, The only place *Succes* comes before *Work* is in the dictionary!


----------



## Bill Smith (Jan 29, 2005)

Be humble, never forget your roots and wear you came from. 

Bill Smith


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't allow dreams to blind your good sense, but never allow good sense to stifle your dreams.


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jan 29, 2005)

These are great!  Keep 'em comin'!  I remembered some more:


Contour - Each attack of your enemy is really just an opportunity to follow their weapon back to your target.

Treat your arms like swords, your hands like knives.

Power comes from the ground up.

Reduce your enemies' numbers. (The Art of War - Sun Tzu)


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 29, 2005)

Actual practice is superior to abstract wisdom.


----------



## ZKenpo (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh just remembered, " I'm goint to be like lightning, I'll manifest then disappear!"

Quote from Josh "The General" Lannon


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jan 30, 2005)

RMCRobertson>> Nice. . .  Very nice.  I caught the hint, but that doesn't mean wisdom is useless, you know.  One can practice and collect wisdom simultaneously.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jan 31, 2005)

RavenDarkfellow said:
			
		

> RMCRobertson>> Nice. . .  Very nice.  I caught the hint, but that doesn't mean wisdom is useless, you know.  One can practice and collect wisdom simultaneously.



The truth, as it is told, comes in many different colors
The truth that is experienced is clear.  :asian:


----------



## Kenpohermit (Jan 31, 2005)

Speed is an Illusion

Power is on the way out

Hand Moves Foot Moves

It's not how hard you hit, its how focused you touch

If you can touch you can hurt

The only zen on top of mountains is the zen you bring there

KISS = Keep it simple stupid

The more mystical the more full of it

Its not over kill its over skill

Point of stance is point of impact

Can you give a practical example of its use?

Be Centered

Stillness in Motion

Tigers are always getting trapped but I never see em catch a Dragon

Your arms are to short to box with God


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, very insightful, all!  This is the kind of stuff I'm talkin' about!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Feb 1, 2005)

A long time ago, Goldendragon posted a thread similar, but I couldn't find it. He posted some of Ed Parker's sayings from Yellow belt to 1st degree Black. I still have them somewhere, very good stuff (*hint* one of them is in my signature). If someone doesn't find that thread I will post them here.

One that I heard that I like is: Water and Wind Eat Mountains


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 1, 2005)

RavenDarkfellow said:
			
		

> Closest target, closest weapon.
> 
> 
> Those are all I can think of off the top of my head.  I have a book I'm collecting them in, but it's currently not with me.  Who else can toss some in the mix?


This saying is incomplete. One must never forget the,"while still achieving the desired effect" part.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, Thanks for sharing!  Really enjoying this stuff.  

  Direct will always be a straight line....so be direct!

  Be good to yourself, be good to others and your life will be good...

  Smart people can play dumb, but dumb people can not play smart people...

  TEAM   ------------TEAM WORK = Together everone will accomplish more....
  T  = Together     
  E  =  Everone
  A  =  Accomplish
  M  =  More
  .......Aloha


----------



## bayonet (Feb 3, 2005)

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. SGM EKP.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 3, 2005)

Never use an axe to remove a fly from your best friend's forehead.


----------



## Zoran (Feb 3, 2005)

The only constant in the universe is change.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Feb 8, 2005)

Here they are as posted in this forum at one time by Goldendragon.



> YELLOW BELT Sayings
> 
> Distance is your best friend.
> 
> ...


----------

